# "SNL" finally gets a BBW!



## MasterMike (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, I can't nobody believe that has done a post on this so far. The venerable(some might say interminable) *Saturday Night Live* is adding 3 new castmembers to its roster, all of whom honed their in Chicago's famed Second City improv theater. The newest Not-Ready-For-Prime-Time Players are Tim Robinson, Cecily Strong, and plus-size cuteypie Aidy Bryant, all of whom will be making their debut tonight on the 38th Season Premiere, guest hosted by Seth MacFarlane.

It's about damn time that SNL got a genuine BBW cast member, the closest things we've had in the past were Melanie Hutsell and Casey Wilson, who while more full-figured than other female castmates, were hardly all that quote-unquote "fat"; although that may have been one of the factors got the undeniably attractive Casey Wilson fired. Here are some examples of Aidy's comedic skills on YouTube:

*Entrepenerds - Short Squeeze* www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&vNv9iZYZp14

*Sharing With Aidy Bryant - Chicago*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s92QUwMklU&feature=player-embedded

Lyric Opera & Second City Introduce Dr. Opera - Session 1: Hansel & Gretel
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FvN9uNsHEk&feature=relatedwww.youtube.com/watch?v=7FvN9uNsHEk&feature=related

WTF is Scientology?
www.youtube.com/watch?vzmFcC4gB2UacE&feature=related

As you can see Aidy is a gifted comedic actress with a likeable presence, and so adorable and cuddly to boot! I'm fearing she may be underutilized and unceremoniously fired, and that her talents may be wasted on fat jokes and Adele impersonations. Still, while the quality of SNL has been taking yet another downturn in recent years, I'll definitely be tuning to watch Aidy Bryant and see how she fares.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 16, 2012)

Er uh, how soon we forget . . . .

*Previous SNL Regular Members*

1. *John Belushi* (Cheeseburger, cheeseburger, cheeseburger)
2. *Chris Farley* (I live in my van down by the river.)
3. *John Candy* ('Da Bears)
4. *Kenan Thompson* (What's Up With That?)

Special frequent flyers as SNL guests & hosts . . . .
1. Louie Anderson 
2. Roseanne Barr
3. Tom Arnold
4. John Goodman


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 16, 2012)

He was referring to a BBW castmember. Not a BHM or a guest, I think you've confused what he was trying to say.





moore2me said:


> Er uh, how soon we forget . . . .
> 
> *Previous SNL Regular Members*
> 
> ...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 17, 2012)

I wish the new "Saturday Night Live" cast members a successful season.

Me? I can't remember the last time I found the show watchable for more than a few minutes.

And, yes, I'm one of those "fossils" who'll always prefer the original cast (1975 - 1980).

Gah! Has it really been 38 years?:blink:


Dennis (feeling really old)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh, I get it. It was about women, not men. Please excuse ignorant woman who has been much distressed since my beloved Razorbacks got the crapola beat out of them last night 600,010 to nothing by the number one ranked team in our conference. I have been on a junk food and other stuff that is bad binge and have not been sober since 5 PM Saturday. My blood sugar is probably about ten zillion. The dog is typing this for me right now . . . .

Sorry, must stop now, the dog saw a squirrel on the TV and has run off again.

Thanks Surly for keeping me straight.
Sorry MasterMike for big goof (this was my first this week).


----------



## MasterMike (Sep 17, 2012)

Think nothing of it, moore2me; as Max Von Sydow said in *Needful Things*; "These things happen". Oh and not to rub it in, but John Candy didn't appear in those Chicago Superfan "Da Bears" sketches, that was fellow BHM actor George Wendt(Norm from _Cheers_). As for Aidy Bryant's debut on *SNL*, I was so disappointed that she only appeared towards the end of the show in the rather strange restaurant first date sketch. I hope they aren't gonna give Aidy the short shrift for the rest of her tenure, I hope they do more with her. Overall, the season premiere was above average.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Oh, I get it. It was about women, not men. Please excuse ignorant woman who has been much distressed since my beloved Razorbacks got the crapola beat out of them last night 600,010 to nothing by the number one ranked team in our conference. I have been on a junk food and other stuff that is bad binge and have not been sober since 5 PM Saturday. My blood sugar is probably about ten zillion. The dog is typing this for me right now . . . .
> 
> Sorry, must stop now, the dog saw a squirrel on the TV and has run off again.
> 
> ...


Non sequitur M2M but your avatar looks sexy as a Goldilocks. Welcome to the Blonde Side. We have glitter!


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 17, 2012)

moore2me said:


> ....Razorbacks got the crapola beat out of them last night.....



*Quick derail*

As a longtime, long-suffering Texas A&M fan who remembers and still carries the bitterness and disappointment of many hawg dominations from the late 70's and 80's in the old Southwest Conference. The last two weeks of Arkansas football has made me happier than just about anything in life!

*Derail complete. Carry on*


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 17, 2012)

But that was the whole premise of the thread. Did I miss something?




moore2me said:


> Oh, I get it. It was about women, not men. Please excuse ignorant woman who has been much distressed since my beloved Razorbacks got the crapola beat out of them last night 600,010 to nothing by the number one ranked team in our conference. I have been on a junk food and other stuff that is bad binge and have not been sober since 5 PM Saturday. My blood sugar is probably about ten zillion. The dog is typing this for me right now . . . .
> 
> Sorry, must stop now, the dog saw a squirrel on the TV and has run off again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 17, 2012)

Did you even watch the season premiere? Or was this just to bash the show in it's entirety? It's gone on for 32 years since the last good season (in your opinion). Haha.



Still a Skye fan said:


> I wish the new "Saturday Night Live" cast members a successful season.
> 
> Me? I can't remember the last time I found the show watchable for more than a few minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTAFA (Sep 17, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Did you even watch the season premiere? Or was this just to bash the show in it's entirety? It's gone on for 32 years since the last good season (in your opinion). Haha.



So glad someone said this (THANKS). I have an older brother who --whenever my sister & i talk about the great SNL shows we've seen-- will go on about how the show was only good at the very beginning. And so while she and I would regularly laugh our asses off recounting the show of the previous night (Sundays = dinner at my Mom's), he makes a sour face. 

We've been doing this for decades now. 

I feel bad that my brother missed
the entire Eddie Murphy -Joe Piscopo era
the entire Mike Myers / Rob Schneider / Adam Sandler / Chris Farley /Chris Rock/ Will Ferrell/ Phil Hartman era, which gets my vote as the best ever, far far better than the 1970s. when the sketches were all way way too long. Even in Steve Martin episodes there were half hour stretches of dead experimental nothing.
more recently, Jimmy Fallon, Tracy Morgan, Kristen Wiig, Andy Sanberg, Tina Fey who are all gone, and the formula was getting even better (short sketches: almost always watchable).
Oh well. I can still talk to him about hockey & opera.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you thank you thank you!

You said exactly what I was thinking but didn't have the time to write! Bang on!





GTAFA said:


> So glad someone said this (THANKS). I have an older brother who --whenever my sister & i talk about the great SNL shows we've seen-- will go on about how the show was only good at the very beginning. And so while she and I would regularly laugh our asses off recounting the show of the previous night (Sundays = dinner at my Mom's), he makes a sour face.
> 
> We've been doing this for decades now.
> 
> ...


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm happy they hired a BBW, but I'm a little worried about what sort of skits/roles she'll get relegated to. Time will tell, I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## J34 (Sep 19, 2012)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I wish the new "Saturday Night Live" cast members a successful season.
> 
> Me? I can't remember the last time I found the show watchable for more than a few minutes.
> 
> ...



I am not old enough to be alive when those seasons aired, but yeah SNL was great pre-2000. They were also pretty good in the 80s. At one point MadTV was waaaay better than SNL in the late 90s early 2000s. Though they are off the air now.

I still think SNL is overrated now, and its just on for no other reason than to keep the show running.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 19, 2012)

I wish Aidy Bryant the best of luck. I am no longer a regular viewer of SNL and haven't watched it since the Rock hosted the first time years back . THe Rock was hilarious but it was the Big Show who literally stole the show for me.

I stopped watching regularly when Dennis Miller left. His Weekend Updates were the best part of the show, week in and week out.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 19, 2012)

MasterMike said:


> Think nothing of it, moore2me; as Max Von Sydow said in *Needful Things*; "These things happen". Oh and not to rub it in, but John Candy didn't appear in those Chicago Superfan "Da Bears" sketches, that was fellow BHM actor George Wendt(Norm from _Cheers_). (cropped) . . . .



Mike, thanks for the kind words, but you are going to be sorry you encouraged me (or so I've heard). I do thank you for "the Bears" correction. I spent 30 minutes watching old Bears meetings on youtube. Question - who would win if the Bears played the staff of the White House and what would be the score?



CastingPearls said:


> Non sequitur M2M but your avatar looks sexy as a Goldilocks. Welcome to the Blonde Side. We have glitter!


 And lots of glitz back at 'ya & darlin' Clemintine.



LeoGibson said:


> *Quick derail*
> 
> As a longtime, long-suffering Texas A&M fan who remembers and still carries the bitterness and disappointment of many hawg dominations from the late 70's and 80's in the old Southwest Conference. The last two weeks of Arkansas football has made me happier than just about anything in life!
> 
> *Derail complete. Carry on*



Derail still off tracks. I heard yesterday that our loss last Saturday was our worse game since 1914. Ouch - dagger to the heart.

Speaking of Texas A&M, I went there a semester. I spent too much time at Sparky's tho and got in trouble.




ScreamingChicken said:


> I wish Aidy Bryant the best of luck. I am no longer a regular viewer of SNL and haven't watched it since the Rock hosted the first time years back . THe Rock was hilarious but it was the Big Show who literally stole the show for me.
> 
> I stopped watching regularly when Dennis Miller left. His Weekend Updates were the best part of the show, week in and week out.



I agree with you, Chicken, no one has done the news like Dennis Miller.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I finally got over my weekend loss binge and have somewhat sobered up. For those who have never been in the grips of the "Demon Goddess of Sugar and Fat Foods" that we consume at times of loss, or grief or if someone has a run in with illegal green, leafy, vegetable matter. As a preemptive warning to others who may try to follow here are some of the danger foods . . . .

4 pounds of hot wings
one pound of spagetti salad (contains spagetti, mao, green peas, carrots, hot sauce)
one red velvet sheet cake with cream cheese frosting
several frozen coke slushes
several vanilla drumstick ice cream cones
crunchy cheetos, sweet tea. several slider cheeseburgers
pancakes, bacon, coffee with chocolate
(and about this time, I don't remember the rest of the stuff)


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 19, 2012)

moore2me said:


> I agree with you, Chicken, no one has done the news like Dennis Miller.



Screaming Chicken mentioned he doesn't watch the current SNL, do you, M2M? I don't think anyone can judge something if they don't even watch it. Dennis Miller might have been the funniest person to you, but it's all relative. Tina Fey and Amy Poehler doing the news was a SCREAM (to me). But you wouldn't know that if you didn't watch it. You also wouldn't like the current SNL as much if you aren't up on current pop culture or music. I'm assuming both of you aren't.

Opinions and assholes, people. :


----------



## moore2me (Sep 20, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Screaming Chicken mentioned he doesn't watch the current SNL, do you, M2M? I don't think anyone can judge something if they don't even watch it. Dennis Miller might have been the funniest person to you, but it's all relative. Tina Fey and Amy Poehler doing the news was a SCREAM (to me). But you wouldn't know that if you didn't watch it. You also wouldn't like the current SNL as much if you aren't up on current pop culture or music. I'm assuming both of you aren't.
> 
> Opinions and assholes, people. :



(Really big derailment ahead - sorry Mike) :doh:

Surlysweetie, As usual you have hit the nail (or the old idiot knucklehead on her conehead). 

Not that it matters, but I do TiVo all the SNLs still. I watch about half of the ones I record. What's up with that? My tastes in comedy have changed in the last forty years I guess. I have developed a much darker and lethal side to my sense of what's funny. Most SNL doesn't turn the engine on anymore for me. 

Now I find more humor in monsters, killed by animals (Grizzly Man) or diseases (Contagion), aliens (Starship Troopers) , serial killers (Natural Born Killers) , and or disasters like swarms of killer bees or climate attacks (The Day After Tomorrow). Vampires (True Blood) and zombies rock too along with women warriors or comedic horror movies (Shawn of the Dead). I also make up some even scarier movies in my head - and yes, this probably qualifies as crazy. :doh:

Question about assholes . . . . Do people that have a permanent colectomy, along with a ostomy collection bag still have an asshole?


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone bitches about the quality of SNL these days.. me and my bro (we both grew up watching SNL) do all the time.

But we still watch every week and chances are a skit or two (or three or four) will still make us laugh our balls off. Bobby Moynihan is AWESOME. I love him as Drunk Uncle and Anthony Crispino! And Kristen Wiig was a comdey GODDESS, its too bad that she's not on anymore.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 20, 2012)

It's always a crapshoot with live comedy, that's for sure. Who would have thought Tina Fey being Sarah Palin would be as huge as it was. Or Dick in a Box. True gems. But some weeks, ugh. Haha.




Saoirse said:


> Everyone bitches about the quality of SNL these days.. me and my bro (we both grew up watching SNL) do all the time.
> 
> But we still watch every week and chances are a skit or two (or three or four) will still make us laugh our balls off. Bobby Moynihan is AWESOME. I love him as Drunk Uncle and Anthony Crispino! And Kristen Wiig was a comdey GODDESS, its too bad that she's not on anymore.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hm, she kinda looks like Adele a bit.


----------



## universalman (Sep 21, 2012)

I hope that this turns out to be the new trend.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 25, 2012)

The BHMs spinning showbiz careers off SNL tend to meet with early mortality, but I'm confident Aidy is made of sterner stuff.


----------



## MasterMike (Oct 26, 2012)

Aidy recently got a moment in the sun during the cold opening of last Saturday's show, poking fun at the second Presidential Debate(it seems Election year has given the show a shot in the arm, it usually does); she played debate moderator Candy Crowley. The entire sketch can be viewed here: www.hulu.com/watch/415485
Best of all, she _finally_ gets to say "Live from New York, it's Saturday Night!" Hopefully this will raise Aidy's profile on the show a bit.


----------

